# 69 GTO Judge block date code



## Jwross (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a 69 GTO Judge with a block date code J148 (Oct 14 68). Also the block is stamped by the timing cover with the same/matching last 9 numbers and character as the vin#. Is it possible or probable that this engine was built this far in advance (9 months) of the cars build date of 07C (July, 3rd week 69)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Absolutely. The matching VIN stamp is your proof. The engine foundry switched over to the next model year at about halfway through the previous calendar year.

Bear


----------



## Jwross (Feb 3, 2013)

*69 gto*

Thanks,
I appreciate your time.


----------



## Jwross (Feb 3, 2013)

*69 GTO exhaust manifold casting and date code*

I have an exhaust manifold on my 69 GTO Judge with the casting # 9799068 and the date code E209. All info to date says this is a 1970 intake manifold but the date code suggests 69. Love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Jwross said:


> I have a 69 GTO Judge with a block date code J148 (Oct 14 68). Also the block is stamped by the timing cover with the same/matching last 9 numbers and character as the vin#. Is it possible or probable that this engine was built this far in advance (9 months) of the cars build date of 07C (July, 3rd week 69)


That's a big gap, but it is possible.
If you have the PHS documents for your Judge, you will find the Engine Unit Number on the shipping broadcast. In addition to the VIN stamp, your engine block should be stamped with the last 4 digits of the engine unit number in the vicinity of the two-letter code stamp.

If the engine unit number matches the PHS documents, it certainly would appear that you have the original block.

As far as the intake manifold question; a May casting date is quite early for the new model year, but all the sources indicate that the 9799068 manifold was a 1970 part. Not sure what to think about that one...


----------



## Jwross (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I do have some PHS docs but according to PHS they didn't put the engine code on the shipping broadcast in 69. They also say the same as you. It's a big spread but not impossible.
Thanks again


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm guessing that one manifold was replaced early in the life of the car for some reason. maybe the original one cracked and was replaced under warranty.

Bear


----------



## Jwross (Feb 3, 2013)

Yah, that makes sense. Thanks again


----------



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

jmt455 said:


> That's a big gap, but it is possible.
> If you have the PHS documents for your Judge, you will find the Engine Unit Number on the shipping broadcast. In addition to the VIN stamp, your engine block should be stamped with the last 4 digits of the engine unit number in the vicinity of the two-letter code stamp.
> 
> If the engine unit number matches the PHS documents, it certainly would appear that you have the original block.
> ...


Where is the engine unit number on the PHS docs. Thanks


----------

